# Just got my ranking



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

I had my interview a while ago but they never sent me anything telling me my score or ranking. I called them and found out my ranking is 288 out of 385. I did well on the test, I got an 8 out of 10 when a 4 will get you an interview. I think I did poorly in the interview. I was nervous. They said I can get a second interview if I take some classes or get on the job experience. Unfortuneately the schools near me don't offer any of the classes they want to see and even the OJT they want requires prior experience to get hired on. I thought apprenticeships were training programs, I didnt know you needed training to get into the training program. =(

Whats the chance I could get in while being so high up on the list?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Unfortunately there were so many testing and interviewing at the same time. Were you able to ask anyone how many apprentices they are looking to bring in at this time? Just like the rest of the country there is a large labor pool available, you need something to give you an edge. Depending on the economy and jobs in your area I can't see a local bring in 100 apprentices within the next year.


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't think about asking them how many they take in. I know the economy is slow but maybe when the stimulus package kicks in they will start to take some in. I didn't expect to get placed very high simply because in my interview I was nervous. I never had a group interview before. It made it hard to gather my thoughts. They should be hiring people I've seen commercials telling people to join IBEW on the local news. 

The whole process seemed kind of silly to me. The aptitude test gets you an interview and the interview determines your overall ranking. The whole thing was an almost 6 month long process leading up to a 5 min interview. I don't see how you can determine who would best fit the industry while talking to them for 5 min.

I think the field would be a good fit for me but there are other things I could do as well. I'm going to college right now and i guess if they don't contact me i'll just do something else.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't give up, as you can see the process is long and can seem silly at times. Continue with your schooling you will see people on this board with a broad educational backround not relating to this trade. Do a little thinking on the questions asked, what their reasoning was, what your responses were and maybe you will come up with some different responses for next time. Only if you don't get a call this round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

Im not giving up yet. Im currently working towards a degree in accounting while I wait for them to hopefully contact me. The way i figure it is when/if I do get into the field, accounting knowledge would be good to have. If I ever decided to start my own business after turning journey it could be useful. I hear the hardest part about running your own business is the business side of things.

I'm confident that if I could redo the itnerview I would do better. They only asked six questions:

Why do you want to be in the electrical field?
Tell us about something your proud of?
Describe a project you have worked to completion?
Describe another project you've worked to completion.
Do you have any problems working outside?
What work have you done that involves the use of tools?

Under normal circumstances those would be pretty easy questions. It was just intimidating sitting in front of about 6 people.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My own son just took the test and was interviewed and was put on a waiting list. Spoke to the hall about it today and found out they only took in guys that were working for contractors already.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> My own son just took the test and was interviewed and was put on a waiting list. Spoke to the hall about it today and found out they only took in guys that were working for contractors already.



Thats sad. 
A 'Waiting list'.
What ever happened to.... 'Your good,you have potential,I'd love to have you on board'.

Merit shops hire the good guys. No waiting list. You is or you aint.

Oh I forgot. Politics.
Good ones get passed by and the connected get in. Tell me it aint so.

With a serious sincere look on your face. Explain to us how you get 'In'.

The accepted mob.


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

They say they are an equal opportunity employer. I guess one could argue that the hiring of people already in the field or that already know someone on the inside is a violation of equal opportunity. To be honest I think if you meet the minimum requirements for the program and go through the application process your put on a list. Once your number gets to the top you get a short period of time to prove yourself or gtfo.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

leland said:


> Thats sad.
> A 'Waiting list'.
> What ever happened to.... 'Your good,you have potential,I'd love to have you on board'.
> 
> ...


So tell us it ain't so that in open/merit shops that family/friends don't come first to hire. Oh and when times are slow who goes first, it sure isn't family! Some of your own posts here show that even your age and experience is working against you in these times. Really how many open shops provide free approved NJATC certified training?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

( I was not implying Nepotism)

More of the waiting list thing,sounds more like civil service than anything.

You'r points about my posts, right on,guess i am blind some times


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone that applyes more than twice should be given a chance to work. Then let the market place weed them out. Those that are good will make it those thar are not will not. But we all must remember that the way it is done now is fair and above board. 
If you dont believe it just ask them they will tell you.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Dtothej, I had an interview with the Seattle union on 2/26/09 and a week after the interview I called and found I was ranked 120th with an overall score of 96.3 out of 100. It was my second interview. I'm in a training program at Bates Technical College for their electrical construction program and will be completed on the 13th of next month, look it up. Anyways I feel with such a high score they may not be taking me seriously. Not ready to give up.


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

walter86 said:


> Hi Dtothej, I had an interview with the Seattle union on 2/26/09 and a week after the interview I called and found I was ranked 120th with an overall score of 96.3 out of 100. It was my second interview. I'm in a training program at Bates Technical College for their electrical construction program and will be completed on the 13th of next month, look it up. Anyways I feel with such a high score they may not be taking me seriously. Not ready to give up.


Wow, that is a good score. I'm not sure what my score was. I'm surprised that your still so high up the list. Which local did you apply at?


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

local 46


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

which local did you apply for?


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

I applied at 46 as well. I checked into that Bates program. Maybe you should try getting into local 76. On Bate's website it says you could get preferred status for entering local 76.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thx, I have an interview with the local 76 on April 9th. Hopefully that goes well.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

hey Dtothej, the best advice I could possibly give you is to contact the local 46 (PSEJATC) and try having them put your name in for a material handler job. It may take a couple of weeks before they even call you for a material handler job but it well definitely give you the best chance to be selected after your next interview. I was being funded for the Bates program and that was my last option for trying to get into the union, I would suggest for you not to take that route. If you can, be a material handler or work for a non-union shop.


----------

